# Fiberoute Ltd: Easter Specials - £12/Quarter 512MB Premium Level(3) KVM in London, UK



## notFound (Apr 21, 2014)

Happy easter! I have prepared some special offers for you guys since we've got some space on our KVM nodes. A little bit of background, Fiberoute was officially came in to being in July 2013, although we had many of our clients and infrastructure ready a while prior to that. While we generally cater to the managed and local market we do have some unmanaged offers every now and again. Our aim is to provide a highly-technical and honest approach to hosting with a stable and solid environment which you can trust and rely on.

 

So let's get straight to the main offers!



*[SIZE=10.5pt]Exclusive to vpsBoard[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10.5pt]2 vCPU Cores[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]512MB Memory (RAM)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]15GB RAID-10 Diskspace[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]200GB Bandwidth[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]1 IPv4 & 1 IPv6 Address (_/64 available on request_)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]KVM Virtualization[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]£12.00/Quarter[/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt] | London location[/SIZE]

*1GB Easter Special*

 

2 vCPU Cores

1GB Memory (RAM)

50GB RAID-10 Diskspace

500GB Bandwidth

1 IPv4 & 1 IPv6 Address (/64 available on request)

KVM Virtualization

2 Months free when paid yearly

 

[SIZE=10.5pt]£7.50/Month[/SIZE] | London location

 

*We are happy to combine multiple specials into one (eg. 2GB for £15 etc) - just mention in the order notes!*

 

Want to test our network for yourself? Check out our Looking Glass, port speed is 1Gbit fair share.

 

All of our hardware is bought brand new and co-located in the Level(3) Goswell Road datacenter in Shoreditch, Central London. Despite being in a Level(3) datacenter the network is still multihomed, and latency to Central London and other locations is low. Goswell Road is one of Level(3)'s major routing stations in London. 

 

Payments can be made through PayPal, Gocardless (UK only), Stripe, Bitpay and for larger payments i.e. annual IBAN Bank Transfer. The usual don't be a dick rule applies to all services. We do not have a money bank guarantee although if there's a good enough reason it will be considered.

 

Now for the perks!

 

- 99.9% Uptime, guaranteed.

- Free IPv6 /64 upon request.

- Free 10GB offsite backup.

- Free anycast DNS.

- A UK location which is actually in London!

- Free initial installation

 

A few other points for this offer.

 

- (E3 1240v3 / 32GB RAM / HW RAID-10 ES3 Constellation) nodes for this particular offer

- SolusVM control panel

- Automated rDNS/PTR records

 

Terms of Service | Privacy Policy | More on infrastructure

 

If you have any questions, feel free to message me on here or drop a mail at [email protected].

 

Fiberoute is a trading name of Cablestreet LTD, registered in England & Wales number 08632097. The registered office is at 145-157 St John Street, London, EC1V 4PW


----------

